# Bad pasterns?



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

Is there any way to "fix" bad pasterns? A friend of mine is going to cull One of their show goat because she only has one son showing. So they've decided to cull their one with the bad pasterns. I showed this wether a few weeks ago and he has amazing muscle and good conformation overall except for the pasterns. They are very weak. So my question is, is there any way to "fix" bad pasterns?


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

what are his hooves like ?


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm not sure. When I talked to her last she said that she had just trimmed them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When was his last Bo.Se shot?


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

goathiker said:


> When was his last Bo.Se shot?


Not sure. I honestly don't know if he's ever even had one.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That could be his whole problem...


----------

